# You'd swear .40 was the original chamber for p99...



## Jinx (May 22, 2008)

I swear.. I've been calling pawn shops and gunshops for the past few weeks trying to locate a nice 9mm p99 AS.. 2 of them ACTUALLY laughed at me when i asked if they had any walther p99's.. 

None of them could actually tell me a good reason why they dont carry them i get a mumble jumble of "A gun that was popular then.. blah blah.. not so popular now... blah blah.. no real reason why they aren't carried.. just dont have any... blah blah".. So i went to pick up my p6 the other day and the FFL i went too had a fairly okay looking p99 with hogue grips ( i hate hogue grips personally) for 399.99.. I got excited.. then saw it was in .40.. then i look on gunbroker... and there is at least 10 times as many in .40 then 9mm.. Whats the deal with 40? I have no guns in 40, i dont even want a 40.. I just want to get a discounted walther p99 9mm... But apparently they are 'rare'.... IS it becuase there's so many 40's made and no one is buying them cuz of ammo prices so places are trying to sell em off?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Very rarely do I find any type of P99 in the local shops and most of them carry the p22. Did you ask them to call their suppliers? That's what I had to do to find one. I don't see them at gun shows either lately.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Not many shops here carry Walther unless they take one on trade.


----------



## brokenviewfinder (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought a new 9mm P99 AS in April from Turners here in CA. They were on sale and word was that they weren't going to carry them anymore (?). Anyhow, it was cheap compared to the HK's and SIG's that I was considering. I love the gun although I am still weary of polymers. There is something primal about an all metal piece - I think it goes back to when the plastic toys I got as a kid broke and the Matchbox and Hotwheels lasted forever. Maybe I need a revolver. I do love the AS trigger though...:smt119


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

There are several on Gunbroker.com.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I had to special order my P99c AS in .40. The 9mm QAs are all over the internet. If I ever get another one it'll be a 9mm AS.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

brokenviewfinder said:


> I bought a new 9mm P99 AS in April from Turners here in CA. They were on sale and word was that they weren't going to carry them anymore (?). Anyhow, it was cheap compared to the HK's and SIG's that I was considering. I love the gun although I am still weary of polymers. There is something primal about an all metal piece - I think it goes back to when the plastic toys I got as a kid broke and the Matchbox and Hotwheels lasted forever. Maybe I need a revolver. I do love the AS trigger though...:smt119


At the end of 2005 thru the Spring of 2006, Walther stopped importing the A/S. They then began again. However, many gunshop "experts" will still argue that the gun is currently discontinued.

The reason that U see so many 40s is that they aren't as popular for that gun model. I LOVE my P99 A/S 9mm, and it is my most fav gun. However, it does have a bit more recoil than some other 9mms. And in 40 cal - I don't think the gun is that pleasant to shoot. If I had one in 40 cal, I wouldn't have liked it, personally.

Anyway - there are a LOT of used P99s in 40 cal because many people find that they don't care for the recoil. Plus, the gun was designed in 9mm originally.


----------



## Jinx (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys... I've wanted one for a while, and just recently decided to search around.. I want to go used to shave off a few hundred, and i'd prefer local only cuz i have to pay 35 dollars to FFL it here on top of the probably....25? dollars to ship it.. so i'm looking at 60 dollars on top of whatever price i find online.. which is usually about how well i can do locally, except taxes kick and kill that.. I may end up having to FFL one.. I just want to get a nice one and was hoping to see it in person before paying the dough.... 

Gun broker may be one of my only options


----------

